# Specialized Big Hit 2?



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

We have been riding Killington Vt lateley on our 29ers and having a blast but now are hooked on the Mt type riding. So it is time to get a bike suited for that type of riding. We have been looking at a few different bikes and today we stopped at a shop and they showed us a 2011 Specialized Big hit 2. Seemed like a nice bike and a good value. How is it for a bike or what other choices would be worth looking at in that range of bike? Thanks


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Those are usually the more affordable bikes on Specialized's bike line. Then again i see people all over northstar riding them. I havent really paid attention to the 2011's but i'd assume there nice.

My friend has a 2005 specialized big hit spec, which is the cheapest of all the bighits ever made, and its still very nice. I always hear that they are very solid bikes and great.... GREAT for the price. if you want to get into DH and FR, its a very good choice.


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

The 2011 Bighit II is supposed to come with a dual crown domain with 200mm of travel. My buddy just got his, and we were surprised to find that it came with a Boxxer RC. Not sure why, we're thinking there might have been a supply issue with the new domain, but my buddy's not complaining.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The one i saw had a Boxxer also, but when i went to the Specialized site it does not list it with one. It seems like a good value. We wont be real hardcore riders so it looks like a good choice. Thanks


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I've also heard of them coming with the Boxxer RC (new race) instead of the Domain


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Saw one at the LBS yesterday w/ a Boxxer. Like $2200 or so. Decent bike for the money...


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got a price of $2050 for one. And it has the Boxxer. I think i might grab one. Seems like i could not get anything comparible for that price.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

I love mine. This was a custom build and now has a 180mm Float on it. With the 160mm on it, it felt like a longer SX Trail. IMO it's the best deal out there for price and components. Especially, the 2011's.


----------



## witkidone (Sep 23, 2010)

Big Hits are the bomb!!!!! I got my '09 BH 2 (similar to picture above) on clearance for $1800 and so far left it stock. But now my roommate is getting the '11 BH3 with the Boxxer Race fork and Van RC shock effectively one (or two) upping me. Mine only came with the Domain 302 single crown and Van R.  You know i had to do something so i just ordered a '10 Boxxer Team fork plus Deity Dirty30 bars and Fantom DM stem. Damn i cant wait for my parts to come in!


----------

